# My Daughters 2.5 gal



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

A year ago, when my sister moved, she gave my daughter a 2.5 gal Goldfish tank. We put 3 feeder goldfish in it with a couple decorations. Everything was great and they were fun to watch. I did nothing to this tank but add water occasionally. One day a couple weeks ago, my wife was feeding them and the top came off the food and dumped half the food into the tank. She neglected to tell me and thought it would be fine. Unfortunately the next day I was watching tv and my daughter came to me and said "daddy my fish are swimming upsidedown". Actually they weren't swimming, They were all dead. So scine I was adding some new fish to my big tank, I cleaned her tank, added some water from my tank and we picked up 2 Guppys, a live plant and she wanted a snail. She always wants a snail for some reason. I also picked up 2 small marble crays off a member here that I wanted to put in my tank and for some reason I thought they would be fine with the cichlids. I tried to rescue them but one didn't make it. The one I rescued is now loving it in my daughters tank.


































I will probably have to do more water changes than none in a year on this tank now lol


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. nice tank. but i would watch out for that crayfish he might think your guppies are dinner. Cheers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

No worries... It's a veggie eater  In the last pic you can see her working on a piece of cucumber.(Apparently all of this species of crays are female and they are self cloning)


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

No worries... It's a veggie eater  In the last pic you can see her working on a piece of cucumber.(Apparently all of this species of crays are female and they are self cloning)

Thanks Tazzy_toon, Sorry I couldn't save the other Marble. I feel pretty bad about that.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

It's nice that you want to introduce your daughter to the hobby of fish keeping. That being said though you should also teach her the importance of taking proper care of pets. Water changes, not just topping off, are part of the responsibility of keeping fish. Goldfish can survive in poor conditions, but they won't thrive & what's the point of keeping fish if you don't want them to be happy and healthy?

I wish you good luck on your new tank inhabitants. If you're ever passing through N. Burnaby I'd be happy to give you some java moss to put in your tank (it grows really easily & it adds a nice touch of green to the tank).


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> No worries... It's a veggie eater  In the last pic you can see her working on a piece of cucumber.(Apparently all of this species of crays are female and they are self cloning)


Hello, all marble cray are ambush predators. i have seen them carve up rams and angle fish bigger than them. maybe if you keep it fed well you might be ok. either way i wish you luck. Cheers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Scherb said:


> Hello, all marble cray are ambush predators. i have seen them carve up rams and angle fish bigger than them. maybe if you keep it fed well you might be ok. either way i wish you luck. Cheers


Hmmm according to the website I saw and what I was told, they are vegetarians... I guess i'll see what happens.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

This little cray just goes nuts for broccoli. it tries to jump at it as it drifts down.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think it's great that your daughter has an interest in fish - my son has been around fish most of his young life and he is very interested in them. I'm glad that in a world of materialistic things - and yes, he has those as well - he finds an interest in something that is part of nature. He's still a bit young to learn much about the hobby but I am happy that at the very least he shows interest in fish. Anything more would just be bonus. All the best!


----------

